# "الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد على رقم 11516



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*"الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد                                                                          *

Monday, February 21, 2011                                                                          

*




*
الدكتور محمد فتحى البرادعى وزير الاسكان
​ * أعلنت وزارة الإسكان، أنه اعتبارا من اليوم الاثنين الموافق 21 فبراير 2011، سيقتصر على تلقى طلبات حجز الوحدات السكنية بالمشروع القومى الجديد للإسكان، والذى سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة والمحافظات على مراحل خلال الخمس سنوات القادمة على صندوق البريد الخاص بالوزارة رقم 11516 

وأضافت الوزارة فى إعلان رسمى بموقعها الإلكترونى أنه سيستمر تلقى طلبات الحجز حتى 30 يونيو 2011، مشددة على أنه لن يتم النظر فى أى طلبات تسلم باليد اعتبارا من هذا التاريخ، على أن يقوم الحاجزون الجدد بعد اليوم بكتابة الطلبات على ورقة بيضاء متضمنة هذه البيانات "الاسم – السن – المهنة – المدينة المراد الحجز بها – العنوان – أرقام التليفونات التى يتم من خلالها التواصل مع المواطن طالب الوحدة، ويرفق بها صورة بطاقة الرقم القومى".* *

وأكدت الوزارة، أن جميع الطلبات التى تم تقديمها من المواطنين باليد وحتى هذا التاريخ قد تم تفريغها على الحاسب الآلى، وستؤخذ مأخذ الجد لتلبية رغبات المستحقين، والذين لم يسبق تخصيص وحدات سكنية أو أراض سكنية لهم.**

وحذرت وزارة الإسكان انسياق المواطنين وراء من يزعمون أن هناك نماذج مطبوعة لطلبات الحجز، حيث يتم بيعها بطرق غير مشروعة أمام مقر الوزارة أو أجهزة المدن الجديدة، مستغلين حاجة المواطنين لحجز وحدة سكنية، وذلك حرصا منها على مصالح المواطنين وأموالهم.* *

جاء ذلك الإعلان الرسمى من وزارة الإسكان بعد اقتحام مئات المواطنين ظهر اليوم لمقر الوزارة، مما دفع أمن الوزارة للاستغاثة بالقوات المسلحة لإخراج المواطنين والسيطرة عليهم.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

امممممممممممم
يارب يكون الكلام صح وينفذوا وعودهم
لانهم هيحققوا حلم ناس كتير​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

"الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات 
حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد
ما الحكمه فى لك !!
والذى سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة والمحافظات 
على مراحل خلال الخمس سنوات القادمة
يكون الشباب ماتوا 

شكرا للخبر والمجهود
أخى الغالى​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (24 فبراير 2011)

> والذى سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة والمحافظات
> على مراحل خلال الخمس سنوات القادمة
> يكون الشباب ماتوا


 
*ههههههه صح يكون الشباب ماتوا 
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2011)

*محدش هايطول حمام في الاَخر 

الحكومة المصرية سوابقها كتير ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2011)

*جاء ذلك الإعلان الرسمى من وزارة الإسكان بعد اقتحام مئات المواطنين ظهر اليوم لمقر الوزارة، مما دفع أمن الوزارة للاستغاثة بالقوات المسلحة لإخراج المواطنين والسيطرة عليهم.
ده حصل فعلا فى محافظات كتير ومعظمهم خارجين عن القانون *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2011)

ياريت يكون الكلام صح


----------



## bilseka (24 فبراير 2011)

حاسس ان موضوع التقديم على الشقق والوظائف ما هو الا وسيلة يتلهي فيها الناس


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2011)

*كله يعمل اللى عليه مش هنخسر حاجه
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> "الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات
> حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد
> ما الحكمه فى لك !!
> والذى سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة والمحافظات
> ...



*ههههههههه فعلا
*​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على الخبر وعلى الموضوع​*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> "الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات
> حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد
> ما الحكمه فى لك !!
> ​


​ 

*حتي يسهل اضاعة حق المواطن المسيحي في الخفاء و بلا اعتراضات و حرمانه حتي من مجرد الحلم بحجز الوحدة السكنية حيث ستكون الافضلية للمسلمين و اذا اعترض المسيحي سيكون الرد:*

*" جوابك لم يصل ..ممكن يكون ضاع في البريد ...اكتب طلب غيره و ابعته"*
*و هكذا يضطر المواطن المسيحي المصرى للانتظار الي ابد الابدين بينما المسلم يسلب حقه و هو لا يستطيع ان يحتج او يشكو *​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *.*
> *ده حصل فعلا فى محافظات كتير ومعظمهم خارجين عن القانون *


*يظهر اختي دونا انه في دولتنا ليس الناس هم الخارجون عن القانون بل القانون هو الخارج عن ابسط مقاييس العدل و الرحمة و العقل و المنطق الانساني​*


----------

